# please help me choose a puppy from these crosses!



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

assuming all these puppies where priced the same and where sold in utero random draw which you get, which would you pick? You can PM me opinions if you'd prefer-it would probably be better. Just looking for some experienced opinions with this aspect. Thanks!
cross one: Falko Von Der Jahnhoe x Ustia Bad-Boll
cross two: Marco Abea z Mirkova Chovu x Jette von Fenja
cross three: Ingodd's Albert x Xena Vom Kolenda (by Wupp Von Urbecke x Lesca Vom Fiemereck)
cross four: Romeo Vom Mittelwest x Kessi Von Fenja
cross five: Yasso vom Mittelwest x Cola vom Mittelwest


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

In order to make a decision regarding a puppy it would come down to what are your plans with the dog? Showing, breeding, sport, active pet, couch potato?

Also it would really depend on your personal preference on what you like and dislike about each of the parents.


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: please help me choose a puppy from these cross*

all of the above?







I'm looking for a nice dog that will be worked.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: please help me choose a puppy from these cross*

Having had dogs from different lines and matings, I can honestly say-- you need to meet the parents, and build a CLOSE bond with a very, very trusted breeder. That supercedes the genetic potential in these pups.. because potential is only potential. You want a breeder who will make a perfect match for you, your temperament, energy level, etc. Find your match... find a breeder who interviews you long and hard, and who seriously temperament tests those pups for quite a few weeks before placement. That is the best way to get a great match-- in any lines.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: please help me choose a puppy from these cross*



> Originally Posted By: HannibalGSD
> cross four: Romeo Vom Mittelwest x Kessi Von Fenja


my amateur opinion.

do you have ofa scores from those who are missing in the pdb?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: please help me choose a puppy from these cross*

Well said Patti, you took the word right out of my mouth


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: please help me choose a puppy from these cross*

I would ask the breedre(s) what their goals were for breeding the litter. No dogs are perfect so I would be looking for a breeder who can tell me why they bred that sire and dam.

I want a breeder I can get along with, I would hope that we would be able to stay intouch, but I don't need a touchy feely relationship. I want a breeder with a good reputation. I would also look at the breeders breeding stock, have they retained any dog from previous breedings or are they just importing the latest and greatest dogs. I would also look if their breeding stock is the type of dog I am looking for. Just because they have retained stock, doesn't always mean that the quality is there that I would want to see.

While a lot of people put a lot of attention into breeder personality selection, I pay more attention to bloodlines, the pup will never be more than his/her genetics say it will be.


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: please help me choose a puppy from these cross*

I like all these crosses. I would just like to know which is the best for my money. Some people are saying I cant get a quality show/breeding dog for under $2500. I would like to hear some opinions on what others think. Can anyone pick the $2500 litters from the $1200 ones? There are puppies I like that are suitable from all the litters.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: please help me choose a puppy from these cross*

Price is to a point irrevelent, it is just what buyers are willing to pay. So if you say your really like all the choices then pick the one that fits into your price range.

I like some of the componets, not sure I like those particular breedings. But that is why there are different bloodlines and different breeders to fit different likes.


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: please help me choose a puppy from these cross*

Im trying to learn...are you willing to let me know what you dont like and do like? They seem like good breedings to me thats why Im asking. I know how to pick one that is tempermentally good for me, just not genetically at this point.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: please help me choose a puppy from these cross*

Temperament is genetic. Yes imprinting (handling-socializing) helps but it is important what you do also, but the pup will never be more than it is genetically.

First I would want to know what the breeder is saying about why they matched up that sire and that dam. The other thing is these are just my opinions. Since they are just my opinions I don't feel real comfortable putting them out on the board. 

If you PM, me the links to the breeders it would save me some research time.

Val


----------

